# TTRS Rear Bumper.



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just need some quick info please. Is the TTRS rear bumper the same as the tts 2010 except for the valance????? If im being dumb then please abuse as required lol

Regards

Grant


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Grantj77 said:


> Just need some quick info please. Is the TTRS rear bumper the same as the tts 2010 except for the valance????? If im being dumb then please abuse as required lol
> 
> Regards
> 
> Grant


Yes it is, both are a S-Line bumper.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

great so all i would need is the valance and ...... woop woop i have a ttrs rear?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

And a exhaust.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

opps forgot that bit lol. damn me and my grand ideas  thanks for the help.

Happy Xmas

Grant


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

get the front too if ur thinking of getting the rear,


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

kinda gone a different way i got the 2011/12 TTS front end and i want the TTRS rear. i know before im told im daft but i couldnt afford the RS Front. was a huge price hike. plus the money ill save will allow me to do a few other areas.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

how much was the rs front from where? im getting the rieger ttrs front in summer


Grantj77 said:


> kinda gone a different way i got the 2011/12 TTS front end and i want the TTRS rear. i know before im told im daft but i couldnt afford the RS Front. was a huge price hike. plus the money ill save will allow me to do a few other areas.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

i got the TTS front from lincoln audi.. awesome service parts guy called TOM. sprayed fitted £1600. i know its on the expensive side but was from Audi all genuine parts plus receipt aswell. piece of mind and if i ever want to sell on its looks better in the service history blah blah blah.
i dont have the space, equipment or know how to attempt most of the things i want to do to myself so im happy to pay if the end product is going to be good quality. Im more into gadgets, ie, audio and things of that nature.

Grant x


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The TTRS rear is actually VERY expensive. You need the rear valance, the lower spoiler and trim piece and then you need the two exhaust trims. Just that lot is about £450. More if you want the genuine Aluminium Pack pieces, but you can have the trim piece painted if you want.

And before you spend any money make sure you have the right S-line bumper with the threaded holes for the 4 point mounted exhaust trims or make sure you buy the 3-point mounting exhaust trims and the right valance.

It's not straightforward. The best bet is to find a TTRS you can have a good look at, make sure it has a bumper like yours and quote that registration number to Tom at Lincoln Audi.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

ive managed to pick up a 2010 tts rear bumper a few scratches but i have a friend who can deal with that. i know its not to cheap but in stages i will get there. i think it will look great when complete. so far im not out of pocket so still on a mammoth task of trying to improve my knowledge base. i will prob go the genuine route. im away as i work offshore but once im home after xmas ill start the ball rolling and hit the ground running. Thanks for the info.

Grant


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The exhaust can be adjusted with some cutting and welding.
There is just one kind of S-Line rear bumper, used for TT S-Line, TT-S and TT RS.
The TT RS valance is plug and play in the rear S-Line Bumper.
But make sure you have a S-Line bumper and not a standard bumper.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

im asured it a tt s line bumper so fingers crossed. not sure yet about the exhust. Lucky for me i work with plenty of welders lol. my car is a 3.2 2007 but once i complete everything will hold its own in a line up  
Once i have all this completed ill be posting pics. im looking to have most of the exterior done by may at the latest but hard as im away so much.
iare there any big no nos? i should watch out for.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

There aren't really any "no-no's", It all just bolts on. To do the job right you'll need the side skirts as well, but they are relatively cheap.

My car is such a convincing replica of a TTS that the service manager in Bury St Edmunds told off the receptionist for booking me in for a diesel service and asked her to quote me for a TTS service instead. I had to break it to him gently that her computer was correct and my car was a diesel, just wearing an expensive dress.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

lol thats funny. i already have the TTS skirts i have 1 pic on my prof but its not to good. still feeling my way round the forum lol. damn file size. 
do you have the aearal (excuse my awful spelling lol) on the roof? that one thing im not keen on. so far i have TTS 2011/12 full front and skirts, running on 19" RS4. thats about it really oh and a pioneer APP radio.

Grant


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Grantj77 said:


> Is the TTRS rear bumper the same as the tts 2010 except for the valance?????


No it's not!
Apparently the RS rear bumper is different to all others - it has specific mounting points for the exhaust outlets.
If you are planning on having a custom exhaust made up then it's fairly easy, just clip the RS valance into a SLine or TTS rear bumper. However, if you wish to use the RS exhaust tips it's a bit more complicated, you will need an actual RS bumper. Apparently the exhaust tips attach to the bumper NOT the valance :?

Have a good old read through this post

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=156503&hilit=RS+exhaust


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The exhaust tip's mounting points are on the valance and not on the bumper. :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

The bit marked in red is specific to RS, SLine and TTS do not have this.
And before you ask, no it cant be ordered separately - I've already tried


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T said:


> The outlet mounting points are in the valance not in the bumper.


Do you know for sure R5T? according to someone who has tried this it's not possible to mount the RS tips :? - apparently the mounting points are in the bumper not the valance :?


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

guys so much for a simple answer lol. well once i get to have a good look on the bumper i can let you all know as im going to do it either way. ill get on to Lincoln audi after the xmas break. should find out for def. i wont buy a RS exhust i will have my exsisting modified. perks of knowing a fantastic welder lol.. 
keep the info coming please as this is all appreciated.

Grant


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Bryn said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The outlet mounting points are in the valance not in the bumper.
> ...


See for your self.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

R5T thats an awesome post fella.. so as far as we know the valance will fit to the TT sline bumper?? then awesome in a couple of weeks ill have my TTRS rear !!! woop woop.

Grant  :-*


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T, you missed off the text that accompanies those pics, according to the OP the mounting points are on the bumper! :? 
I guess we'll just have to leave it up to Grant to have a go and wait and see if it all fits. Personally I hope it does, I would love to make this conversion myself but was put off when I read that post from ep31.

*I have bought 2 originals TT-RS exhaust tips.

But the problem is that the tips are attached on the bumper and not one the spoiler.
The TT-RS bumper have a specific design Inside, but outside it look like a S-Line.

Some pictures for understand.*


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

oh poo lol well guys let me get home and check it out and ill post. if i can get away with just attaching it to the valance then fantastic if not have to find an alternative. But it does look from the underside that it fixes to the valence not the bumper???

again thanks for the information

Grant


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wondering a couple of things,

What does adding an RS bumper do to your insurance premium, presumably making your car look like the top of the range model is not gonna lower the premium... :lol:

Do you think when I take mine for its next service I'll get it cheaper if I tell 'em its actually a diesel - I've just fitted a load of RS kit...


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

power i havent thought that far ahead and it shouldnt affect to much. is just my personal taste that i wish to do these mods. And yea always tell them what car you have ??? daft to pay for something when its not required.

Grant.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Grantj77 said:


> But it does look from the underside that it fixes to the valence not the bumper???


I'm not so sure, it definitely looks like there is something else fitted A and B on valance are mounting points of some sort :?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Grantj77 said:


> power i havent thought that far ahead and it shouldnt affect to much. is just my personal taste that i wish to do these mods. And yea always tell them what car you have ??? daft to pay for something when its not required.
> 
> Grant.


Not criticising buddy if you like it that's all that matters. I've heard some insurers can charge ridiculous amounts for some pretty minor stuff - a mate was once told his premium on a motorbike would increase 20% for some stickers ffs! So I am genuinely interested how these mods affect things 8)


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

r5t is it urs the valence? if yes ill buy it from you


R5T said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey TT Rex get in line lol if that is for sale then ... mine mine mine. Power no its all good i didnt take it as criticism. i will enquire in the new year. Hope fully wont make a difference. Maybe the other mounting points are for the Alum trim ??


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, as no-one read my original post THERE ARE TWO TYPES OF EXHAUST TIPS. A 3-point mount that goes onto the valance only and a 4-point mount that needs a threaded hole in the bumper itself. I have this type of bumper in the loft above my garage and I will see if I can get some photographs. It is not a stock S-line bumper, it's an RS specific part.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

wja, you have it in your loft lol !!! wow. sorry not the best at reading or patience etc. are you looking to sell ?? so in a nut shell the tt s line bumper is no good.... blah blah blah. :?

Grant.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

There is a difference between the TT RS and S-line bumper, i know.
But there are no differences in the shape where the valance is mounted.
And yes you need to do some cutting to the S-Line bumper to make the TT RS valance fit, but that is because of the shape of the valance in the lower and middle part.

Here a picture of a S-line rear bumper with removed valance.
You need to cut away those two middle parts and make some room for the oval exhaust tips, just 10-15 minutes work.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

sorry R5T im 11 hrs into my 12hr shift so getting tired. im going to fit the TTS bumper so if we ignore the exhusts i still have to do a chop for the valance to fit ? i will be moding the exhust anyway to accomodate the rear.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Grantj77 said:


> sorry R5T im 11 hrs into my 12hr shift so getting tired. im going to fit the TTS bumper so if we ignore the exhusts i still have to do a chop for the valance to fit ? i will be moding the exhust anyway to accomodate the rear.


Yes, the middle 2 parts need chopping off because of the shape the TT RS diffuser.
And because the exhaust tips are higher up in the valance you need to cut a little oval out on both sides.
See pictures on previous page.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

brittan said:


>


All mounting points are on the valance, like i said. :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

R5T said:


> All mounting points are on the valance, like i said. :wink:


Yep, you were right all along R5T, sorry I caused a flap about this chaps  I was just going on what I had read in a previous post :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Note to self: Don't believe everything you read on the Interweb thingy


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK, I promise you I'm not making this up. There are TWO different exhaust tips. One mounts onto the valance only, once requires a threaded hole in the bumper. Brittan, the one o'clock screw in that diagram screws into the bumper, not the valance. If you think about it, it has to, it's too close to the clips on the valance to be strong enough, but that's the thickest part of the bumper so there is plenty of "meat" to carry the load.

Look at the picture in TT-Rex's post. It only has 3 mounting points and the mounted picture is different to the diagram Brittan posted. That's why I suggested the OP get underneath a couple of cars and find the one that mounts into the valance.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Grantj77 said:


> wja, you have it in your loft lol !!! wow. sorry not the best at reading or patience etc. are you looking to sell ?? so in a nut shell the tt s line bumper is no good.... blah blah blah. :?
> 
> Grant.


No, I'm not looking to sell it. I'm acquiring bits to refresh my car again in a year or so's time, when my TTS-D will become a TTRS-D. As they come up on eBay, I buy the odd bit here or there if it's cheap enough.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The one o'clock screw, screws also into the valance.

But it's pointless for me to spend any more time on this. :?


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

guys once i get all the bits ill let you know with a nice post. thanks again for all the info ( right or wrong ) lol

Fingers crossed i can get away with the cheaper solution.

Have a good xmas

Regards

Grant


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page= ... ts_id=1106


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Customers who purchase this also purchased.... TT-RS door sill set.

Have they no scruples? :roll:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

why


ScoobyTT said:


> Customers who purchase this also purchased.... TT-RS door sill set.
> 
> Have they no scruples? :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Because there is a line that stops somewhere between making your car look like a TTRS and badging it up so you can pretend it is one. Those door sills are big badges that say TTRS when you open the doors. That's SAD!


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I know Stasis make a rearvalence for center Exhaust on the TTS.....

Does that fit the TTRS?


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

WJA im not trying to make my beast look like the RS thats an endless and expensive task. i would have an RS if i could afford it. but i do prefer the RS rear. so if i can im going to retro fit my 3.2.
thats on hold till i fiddle with a couple of bits though.

Grant


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Grantj77 said:


> WJA im not trying to make my beast look like the RS thats an endless and expensive task. i would have an RS if i could afford it. but i do prefer the RS rear. so if i can im going to retro fit my 3.2.
> thats on hold till i fiddle with a couple of bits though.
> 
> Grant


That wasn't a dig.

It was in response to the person who asked why it was so appalling the TTRS internal door panels sold so well.

I have no issue making one TT look like another (my diesel looks like a TTS) but I don't have any TTS badges.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

WJA i know that no worries lol sorry i wasnt having a strop. just all the little things i expected to be easy and cheap have turned out to be a bit of a pain in the back side.....  Bad times.
got a few contacts so looking good for me to get the TTRS rear. but at the min im consentrating on the steering wheel controls. but hit a dead end.

Grant


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Grantj77 said:


> WJA i know that no worries lol sorry i wasnt having a strop. just all the little things i expected to be easy and cheap have turned out to be a bit of a pain in the back side.....  Bad times.
> got a few contacts so looking good for me to get the TTRS rear. but at the min im consentrating on the steering wheel controls. but hit a dead end.
> 
> Grant


Have you searched about doing it on a Golf, Leon, Octavia? You pay extra on the TT for the flat-bottomed wheel, but otherwise they are all identical. You may be able to buy an Octavia or A4 wheel cheaper than a TT wheel and cannibalise the bits.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

ive had a look at a few things but im away again with work for 3 weeks. i know what is needed so just sourcing bits. may shift my efforts in other areas if i get fed up or lose patience. coil overs i think. im hoping to have the majority of the exterior done for the summer.

Grant 

ps, has many TT owners had a MK 2 turbo conversion??


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Right guys here we go again. had a mad night on Ebay and spent way to much but had success with bits ive been after for ages. i managed to pick up a TTRS rear bumper, from the pics it has the valance and alum piece!!! i have the 2007 tt 3.2 just need to know if i can just bolt on or if i have a few bits to buy to finally achieve my goal. 
the way i was going started to become a real nightmare so already i have a garage full of bits to sell lol

As always any and all help is appreciated. and i will be posting pics once im home and start the work.

Grant 

ps it does have the exhust trims but i will get them and i know about the exhust will need addressing but got a welder all ready at my disposal lol.
chop chop jobs a good un..


----------



## Daryl R (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't wait for the photo's. Good luck with the work.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Grantj77 said:


> i have the 2007 tt 3.2 just need to know if i can just bolt on or if i have a few bits to buy to finally achieve my goal.
> the way i was going started to become a real nightmare so already i have a garage full of bits to sell lol
> 
> As always any and all help is appreciated. and i will be posting pics once im home and start the work.


It should just bolt on with no problems Grant, I'll be following this thread with great interest, cant wait to see the finished result.  
When the bumper arrives any chance you could take a few pics behind the valance so we can all see where the exhaust tips actually fit


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Bryn said:


> Apparently the RS rear bumper is different to all others - it has specific mounting points for the exhaust outlets.
> If you are planning on having a custom exhaust made up then it's fairly easy, just clip the RS valance into a SLine or TTS rear bumper. However, if you wish to use the RS exhaust tips it's a bit more complicated, you will need an actual RS bumper. Apparently the exhaust tips attach to the bumper NOT the valance


Grant, have you got right exhaust tips? Standard 3.2 tips are circular, the RS valance has oval holes and its own tips.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont have the tips yet buying them soon, and i have a good offshore welder at my disposal lol a little playing around and it will go on like a glove, hes very good.. few quid, few pints job done. 
i will def be posting pics of the bumper. fixings, moulding etc and obviously a before and after so i can get some feedback. good or bad. plus finally put an end to the speculation with regards to the way it all goes together lol.
hoping to have this started as soon as i can but i only get 3 weeks home at any one time

Thanks again

Grant


----------



## Paulimaxx (Mar 10, 2006)

At Motortalk.de a guy did the "body conversion" from a 3.2 to a TT RS last year.

Here are a some pics of the rear bumper / exhaust conversion:



















The exhaust tips of the 3.2 won't fit into the TTRS rear bumber - they are about 5cm "to low". So he cutted them 
and welded the exhaust tips slightly higher.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome Pauliemaxx, thats a great help now i can show him what i mean rather than babble to him about it lol. im surprised its not something others have done but maybe its me being picky on the look .
cant thank you enough for that and the rest of you for all the info over the past few weeks.

Watch this space.

New TTS front, TTRS rear, Mauritius Blue  should look great.

Grant


----------



## ep31 (Apr 26, 2009)

All the details of my installation is in my personal page 
--> http://ep31.free.fr/TTC_MKII_Condor_2.html
Sorry in French inside the text but with a lot of pictures.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

pas mal le gros ^^


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

erm thanks for that lol my french isnt to good but yey for pictures

cheers

Grant


----------

